# Andalusian - jumping horse?



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I cannot see why they cannot jump, I would start them off the same way as any other horse, poles and grids. 

For a horse to be good at its job then it has to enjoy it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've seen Andalusian horses jump. In my mind Andalusian and stubborn don't even go in the same sentence. You would train them to jump just like any other horse. They do seem to be sensitive, but I think that is a good thing.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

My hispanoarab mare jumps just fine. She's certainly not stubborn! More like people-centred and eager to please. We've only done small jumps together but I'm sure she could jump well if I trained her up to it. (And if I had the facilities for jumping).





Plus check out this thread about a Lusitano: 

[http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/lusitano-jumper-progress-questions-about-green-578762/]

Sorry the link doesn't work.
_Posted via Mobile Device

http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/lusitano-jumper-progress-questions-about-green-578762/
_


----------



## Magdalena (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you, guys! Now I'm definitely going to start jumping on my half Andalusian mare after she comes, which earlier I wasn't so sure to do.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Are Andalusian horses incredibly common in Spain? Like how QH/Paint/stock horses are common in North America? Because if so, I'm leaving my beautiful country behind! :lol:

Sorry OP. On topic: there is no reason why ANY horse can't be taught how to jump. It's whether or not they are any good at it (based on the horse's conformation and enjoyment of the sport) which is the determining factor.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My Lusitano cross loves jumping and I get lots of compliments on his form. I'm not keen on jumping big (I've done up to 3'3" in lessons but usually do smaller), but he certainly has the scope to go larger!

There will be individuals in any breed that won't be interested or have the talent to jump, but no reason that Andalusians as a group can't jump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

WillowNightwind said:


> Are Andalusian horses incredibly common in Spain? Like how QH/Paint/stock horses are common in North America? Because if so, I'm leaving my beautiful country behind! :lol:


Yes, they are pretty much the "standard" horse round here. Of all the Spanish native breeds, the Andalusian is the only one to hit the big time and become internationally famous - probably because of their stunning good looks ;-) and their "nobleza" (good temperament). 

But don't abandon Canada in a hurry! The grass is always greener etc.... and I bet your pastures are WAAY greener than what we have in this arid landscape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Magdalena (Nov 17, 2015)

WillowNightwind said:


> Are Andalusian horses incredibly common in Spain?


 They are SUPER common.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've got a friend with an old stock Andy mare, and I've played with a few other Andys too. 
Honestly? My friend's mare can't buck to save her life. She tries so hard and if she's lucky she can get her butt up to wither level. It's embarrassing, really. Her hindend is great for moving out, but not so much "up".
The other Andys I've played with are the same as her.
Unless they're of a more modern "sporty" build, I would think they would have trouble having a decent jumping career.
Not to say that they "can't" jump, just that they aren't really built for it and most likely wouldn't be that great at it.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

rascalboy said:


> I've got a friend with an old stock Andy mare, and I've played with a few other Andys too.
> Honestly? My friend's mare can't buck to save her life. She tries so hard and if she's lucky she can get her butt up to wither level. It's embarrassing, really. Her hindend is great for moving out, but not so much "up".
> The other Andys I've played with are the same as her.
> Unless they're of a more modern "sporty" build, I would think they would have trouble having a decent jumping career.
> Not to say that they "can't" jump, just that they aren't really built for it and most likely wouldn't be that great at it.


I've never heard anyone correlate ability to buck with jumping. My horse rarely bucks, but has very small bucks when he does. He still gets over jumps just fine


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't understand the point of this comment either. When you're jumping surely you want the horse to get their withers higher than their butt, not vice versa? :shock: I guess when they're landing the butt IS higher, but I'd say that's an inevitable consequence of the parabola the horse describes in the air. What they DO need to do is tuck their hind legs if they're going to jump well. 

My PRE mare can get her butt higher than her withers 

or her withers higher than her butt, no problem:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

